# Entrance Examination for the Amherst Police



## aj82 (Aug 18, 2010)

The Amherst Police Department is offering an entrance examination for the position of Police Officer. The Town of Amherst is seeking individuals who are energetic, self-driven, results oriented, community focused individual to serve as a Police Officer. This is general law enforcement work, responsible for protecting life and property and enforcing laws and ordinances. Individual must be able to interact with the community on a regular basis and provide police services in a pro-active and professional manner. Person must have the ability to use good independent judgment and discretion in difficult and unusual situations. Individual must be able to work well by themselves as well as with other officers and other departments in the area. Current experience in law enforcement is desired but not required. Candidates will be subject to a thorough background investigation including reference check, medical/physical examination and other standard law enforcement checks.
An examination will be used to establish a hiring eligibility list to fill anticipated vacancies through 2013. The starting pay for an Amherst Police Officer is $39.101. In addition, those provisions allowed under the Educational Incentive Pay Program, commonly referred to as the "Quinn Bill" have been fully funded by the Town of Amherst. New hires who have a college degree in criminal justice discipline will receive an educational incentive additional pay of: 10% for an associate's degree, 20% for a bachelor's degree and 25% for a master's degree. 
Educational Incentive Pay ​Holiday Pay ​Longevity Compensation ​Medical, life & voluntary dental plans ​Vacation, sick, and personal leaves ​Uniforms & protective clothing ​Deferred compensation plans ​​*WORK SCHEDULE: *​(after probationary training) ​40 hours - 4 on/2 off ​​*THE TOWN OF AMHERST IS PROUD TO BE AN EQUAL OPPORTUNITY EMPLOYER*​ 
To be eligible to take the examination, all persons must register and pay for the examination online at http://publicsafetyllc.com. Registration deadline is Monday, February 27, 2012.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

GMass said:


> Ok what is the difference between Amherst and UMass Amherst? I thought the college was literally the entire town, and therefore UMass PD was the only PD there.


The town of Amherst is a municipality with a population of 37, 819 people. The University of Massachusetts has an enrollment of 27,000 students that live both on and off campus. The Amherst PD and UMass PD are obviously two separate departments.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

GMass said:


> Ok what is the difference between Amherst and UMass Amherst? I thought the college was literally the entire town, and therefore UMass PD was the only PD there.


Really dude, wtf? So the town was simply named for the College, and said town residents rely on the campus police department.....Based on that logic, The town of Dartmouth relies on UMass Dartmouth Police, the Town of Orono Maine relies on UMaine PD.....

I want what you're smoking.....


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Now to really blow your mind...

Amherst College is also in Amherst, and is not part of UMASS Amherst....and also has its own PD.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

HiredGoon said:


> Now to really blow your mind...
> 
> Amherst College is also in Amherst, and is not part of UMASS Amherst....and also has its own PD.


yes indeed. Don't forget Hampshire College the stoned brother of the 5 college system.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

GMass said:


> Ok. I know nothing about anything existing west of rt 84. I didn't know there was even incorporated towns that way. I mean, I heard of this "Springfield" place, but I thought it was a figment of locals' imagination.
> 
> Now, the reason I had such confusion about Amherst:
> I read a Scheft book about a specif law (unlawful assembly [269 / 1] applies only to State and local police ["any member of the city, town, or state police"],) with the exception of UMass Amherst, because (I'm paraphrasing from memory from a few years ago) UMass Amherst IS the town.
> ...


Perhaps you should look up as to _why_ UMass Amherst PD was given special legislation, to be "considered" a town. Its not a town per se.....

Yes, actually there is no incorporated Towns West of 84......In fact there is no county either.....Its all uncivilized. Its simply a no-man's land. You take your life into your owns hands traveling that far west....Lots of nomads with spears and crossbows.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

On that thought...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> On that thought...


That pretty much sums up my view of the state, except I know there are no dragons, so the pink part is "Eastern New York" to me.

BTW....I learned a previously unknown (to me) MA town today by reading USMCMP5811's post about CS and non-CS municipalities;

Standisfield.

Population: 824.

Ummmm.......what?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> BTW....I learned a previously unknown (to me) MA town today by reading USMCMP5811's post about CS and non-CS municipalities;
> 
> Standisfield.
> 
> ...


It's actually the 8th largest town by land area in the state.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

csauce777 said:


> It's actually the 8th largest town by land area in the state.


 Isn't it tops in the state for buggery, bestiality and incest too?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

GMass said:


> Ok. I know nothing about anything existing west of rt 84. I didn't know there was even incorporated towns that way. I mean, I heard of this "Springfield" place, but I thought it was a figment of locals' imagination.
> 
> Now, the reason I had such confusion about Amherst:
> I read a Scheft book about a specif law (unlawful assembly [269 / 1] applies only to State and local police ["any member of the city, town, or state police"],) with the exception of UMass Amherst, because (I'm paraphrasing from memory from a few years ago) UMass Amherst IS the town.
> ...


Really.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A short history of Western Ma.

"In the late 1600s many settlers from the Plymouth and Massachusetts Bay colonies moved west and settled towns like Deerfield and Brimfield and Pittsfield. Then they were massacred by Indians during King Philip's War and the area was NEVER settled again. Albany, NY is somewhere beyond the abyss and they all speak Dutch."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Do applicants with a SEIU membership get an extra 2 points?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> A short history of Western Ma.
> 
> "In the late 1600s many settlers from the Plymouth and Massachusetts Bay colonies moved west and settled towns like Deerfield and Brimfield and Pittsfield. Then they were massacred by Indians during King Philip's War and the area was NEVER settled again. Albany, NY is somewhere beyond the abyss and they all speak Dutch."


don't be jealous. We have both the basketball and volleyball halls of fame AND free tolls on the pike.


----------

